

Jef Raskin on history of PARC and the Macintosh - huxley
http://mxmora.best.vwh.net/JefRaskin.html

======
huxley
Particularly interesting for me was the bit on his 1967 thesis

"A Hardware-Independent Computer Drawing System Using List-Structured
Modeling: The Quick-Draw Graphics System" (Pennsylvania State University,
1967).

------
huxley
Also interesting are Bruce Horn's letters:

<http://mxmora.best.vwh.net/brucehorn.html>

